# Nervous Nommie...



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Last year, my elder Nigora doe, Marley delivered a sweet, beautiful buckling, on mother's day. She rejected him, and despite my best efforts, he only lived 2 1/2days. I'd brought him into our bed, to keep him warm, didn't sleep more than 2hrs at a time, until that Wednesday, trying to keep him fed and hubs was getting attached, hard and fast - and then, he was gone. We were crushed, both of us crying for days. 

Marley's daughter was exposed, from 10/29/2020 to 11/11/2020 to our younger buck, Bacchus(Bakkie). So they were together for 2weeks, and several times, we noticed drippage from her as well as a definite debris mess over her back. I plan to start watching her in mid-March. IF she's actually pregnant (she has been seen wiggling her tail and flirting with Kola!), she's a first freshener, and this will only be my 2nd attempt, so I'm truly nervous. To the point that I waited a month, before putting Calypso's parents (Marley & Kola - the goofy buck in my profile pic) back together, just to give myself some breathing room, between them. I forgot to write down the date they were put together, but I separated them on 1/2/21.

In the meantime, between their breeding schedules, we lost 3 Nubian does - our whole little meat/dairy doe herd - to coccidia. Our hearts broke. They were such sweet girls. The meat/dairy goats are my husband's, and he's a mess. He doesn't want to even try, again - but, now we have an incredibly sweet boer/myotonic buck, with no loves, and no purpose in his life, and I have 2 Nigora bucks, and 2 Nigora does, and 2 ridiculously nervous, gun-shy, sad hoomins, trying to just keep going. 

At this point, I feel like I'm on my own. I know when push comes to shove, he'll be there for me, if I need him. But, I'm scared. I'm collecting items I didn't have, last time (Jeffer's is going to love me, once I pay for that cart-full of stuff!) - because I didn't know I'd possibly need them. I know it's hard to be prepared for every possible scenario - but, after reading about HossBoerGoats' bitterly heartbreaking week, and thinking about another friend in another state who, not including losing an entire herd in a barn fire, said she's lost almost as many goats as she's kept, over the years, I'm sitting here with a lump in my throat, and feeling like I must be an insane glutton for punishment, to even hope that my girls are pregnant, much less that everything will go well. 2020 sucked in SO many ways, and it feels like I ended it by completely setting myself up for another gut-wrenching round, for'21. I don't know what I'm doing. I feel like I know less now than when I started this oddessy, in Nov '19! What the hell was I thinking? What should I do? Do you ever feel like this? If so, what do you do to calm your s**t down, when the overwhelm hits? Is it really worth the heartache?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I wish and hope for you that all goes well and you will tell us, it was most definitely worth all the heartache and nerve wracking. I hope your husband will allow himself to be involved again. (console)
Since we are dealing with lives and we love them, it is so intense. Their health is our happiness. Their suffering is our heartbreak.
When I feel like this, I try to understand that there is a bigger picture, that I don’t know about at any given time. I try to get out of my head, unlock my jaw, take a deep breath and look at my goats and enjoy them.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

If the doe you had in with the buck is flirtin and flaggin she may not be bred.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

That's what I'm thinking, too. That she had her 'fun', but it didn't take... it's almost a relief, and yet, a disappointment, too. I can't decide if I should put them back together, or leave it be.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

When I first got goats, or should I say ...the day my crazy sister showed up at our brand new farm (We moved in the week prior). with a boer doeling and a boer buck (just entering rut) because my daughter mentioned in passing that one day she’d like goats...Yea, we had no fencing, no shelter, no nothing my life started on a Crazy roller coaster ride... 
I started reading aka lurking the goat spot and read all the stories and problems that folks were having and I got scared s***less to be honest because my daughter loved the doeling and was already attached (I got rid of the buck the next day because his previous owner played rough with him and he was very aggressive) We found a nigi wether to keep with the doe and 4 days later he died from UC, then the doe got an abscess on her face and I read about CL and it terrified me (it was a bad tooth luckily) but after the loss, scare and stress we were ready to toss in the towel. Now I have 24 Nigerian dwarfs so you can see we didn’t lol.
To make a long story short, I sat down and thought about it and realized you almost never hear about the great days on the farm or the healthy happy days that give great joy. Most folks post only problems and crisis situations so, that’s all you read and it can be demoralizing.
Yes, you learn from them, you hurt for them, but it’s not everyday life so don’t let it play mind games with you.
Start a kidding thread, say what you’re doing, feeding, supplementing and take one day at a time and love and enjoy your goats. Life is good


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Start a kidding thread, say what you're doing, feeding, supplementing and take one day at a time and love and enjoy your goats. Life is good


I think this is a big part of my issue. As a teen, on my dad& stepmom's farm, we didn't buy supplements. We bartered for whatever hay and gains we could get. If an animal got sick, there was a good chance it was going to die, if it didn't get better, naturally. Maybe we were just lucky? We hardly ever had any deaths or illness. We had rabbits, chickens, ducks, geese, a jersey cow, a pig, annual beef steer, horses, ponies, cats, dogs, a raccoon... 
If a critter got hurt, we cleaned it up really well, smeared it with bag balm, and if necessary, wrapped it and tender to those kinds of things. If one wasn't eating or had another problem, we did what we could - but, there were no supplements, no brand name bags of feed, etc. We were almost off-grid, and farmed the way our parents' grandparents did. 
That's what I know how to do. But, my dad is gone, so I can't ask him what they did with the goats(I wasn't living there anymore, when they got the goats). My stepmom... well, at this point, she is kind of lucky to remember how many kids she had. I feel like a fish out of water. I know what selenium does for humans, but it seems to have a whole different role, for goats. The way I see it all, here? I feel like I need to go to an intensive, live-in goat college, and get a few degrees. I'm not young. I'm not old - but, I'm not young. Maybe thinking I could still do this was just stupid.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No, goats just have a steep learning curve and as long as you need help there’s always someone around here who will do their best to help you.

If it makes you feel Any better, we started this crazy goat journey when I was over 50 and now I’m just over 60 and though I spent the last 8 months in a wheelchair from an accident, I wouldn’t trade in my goats for all the tea in China. Now that I’m starting to walk again I’m going to try to train one of my wethers as a service animal.
You can do it if you really want to.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

GoofyGoat... you're my hero. Thank you! I think that might be what I needed to hear, though I'm horribly sorry for your accident! I'm going to be 57, this month, and we just started on this (livestock critter) part of our journey, with chickens, in May '19, and added the first 3 goats in Nov '19. 
So far, they get local hay, free-fed. They get a non-gmo, organic feed mix, free-fed, while on the stanchion(that I finally finished building, in August), but aren't on it often, so maybe 3 or 4 times per week, they get a cup. I'm giving copper bolus every 4 months or so. That's pretty much it. They have fresh water, always. I built their stalls from pallets, in what was a small, 2car detached garage, and they're in cattle-panel paddocks. There a buck's paddock, and a doe's paddock. The bucks' house is an old wooden children's playhouse, but seems to serve them well, and they're shielded on the north, by our house and deck. I built the mangers from pallets, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have done dogs, horses, chickens, rabbits, and been involved with cattle and pigs. The goats have the steepest learning curve of any animal I've ever owned, except maybe when we were breeding and selling dogs. That being said, once you develop an eye for what is and isn't normal for your herd, and get a handle on how to best deal with the basics, it becomes less scary. I'm not an expert at all, but I am currently handling situations now that would have sent me to the Internet in a huge fluster a few months ago. You do figure it out. Though of course, life with animals -especially goats- is full of the unexpected.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> GoofyGoat... you're my hero. Thank you! I think that might be what I needed to hear, though I'm horribly sorry for your accident! I'm going to be 57, this month, and we just started on this (livestock critter) part of our journey, with chickens, in May '19, and added the first 3 goats in Nov '19.
> So far, they get local hay, free-fed. They get a non-gmo, organic feed mix, free-fed, while on the stanchion(that I finally finished building, in August), but aren't on it often, so maybe 3 or 4 times per week, they get a cup. I'm giving copper bolus every 4 months or so. That's pretty much it. They have fresh water, always. I built their stalls from pallets, in what was a small, 2car detached garage, and they're in cattle-panel paddocks. There a buck's paddock, and a doe's paddock. The bucks' house is an old wooden children's playhouse, but seems to serve them well, and they're shielded on the north, by our house and deck. I built the mangers from pallets, too.


They should get a free choice loose mineral. Copper bolusing as needed is good, but goats need more minerals than just copper, and probably won't get all they need from the feed and hay.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> GoofyGoat... you're my hero. Thank you! I think that might be what I needed to hear, though I'm horribly sorry for your accident! I'm going to be 57, this month, and we just started on this (livestock critter) part of our journey, with chickens, in May '19, and added the first 3 goats in Nov '19.
> So far, they get local hay, free-fed. They get a non-gmo, organic feed mix, free-fed, while on the stanchion(that I finally finished building, in August), but aren't on it often, so maybe 3 or 4 times per week, they get a cup. I'm giving copper bolus every 4 months or so. That's pretty much it. They have fresh water, always. I built their stalls from pallets, in what was a small, 2car detached garage, and they're in cattle-panel paddocks. There a buck's paddock, and a doe's paddock. The bucks' house is an old wooden children's playhouse, but seems to serve them well, and they're shielded on the north, by our house and deck. I built the mangers from pallets, too.


I'm glad I helped. You're not the only one who came to goats at a later age lol. I've always been proud of each and every grey hair on my head because I earned them darn it! 
We have a pallet paradise too  it's A great, cheap building material. I watched a video on YouTube on how to build a cattle panel hoop green house and adapted it to a goat house. Necessity encourages creativity...especially with goats.
I guess the five Or six most important things with Raising goats is: (to me)

**Proper feed (decent hay, grains if in milk, and browse) and clean water at all times 
***shelter of some sort 
**Good loose minerals free choice 24/7 and supplements like selenium vitamin e gel monthly, Trace mineral salt blocks not far from water buckets, and if needed speciality blocks like cobalt etc as needed for your area.
***Parasite control, FAMACHA checks done religiously and weekly, fecals done if at all questionable and proper treatment as needed ...
***Knowing your herd..if anything is the least bit off..jump on it then and there ..Don't wait, don't second guess ...take a temp, check their FAMACHA, listen to lungs and rumen give vitamin b complex and probios (it never hurts and usually helps).
*** Having a good goat knowledgeable vet That'll work with you not against you.
***Not being afraid to ask for help and advice from the great folks here on TGS, cause without them I'd never of survived if they weren't so generous with their knowledge.
***Well stocked booboo and kidding kits (Syringes,needles,blue Kote, etc) (Lamb puller, iodine etc)
If you have this stuff you WILL do well ...just remember goats look for a way to die..it's your job to make it as hard as possible for them to achieve it ( Advice from my vet)
If you have these you're well on your way to having all you need


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@GoofyGoat , you are very inspiring! 
Great practical list of most important things!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> @GoofyGoat , you are very inspiring!
> Great practical list of most important things!


Thanks, I've always believed if life throws you bad apples.....make cider 
(Tastes better than lemonade and the alcohol from the fermentation never hurts  )

The list is basic but it's never failed me. I have to admit that sometimes I feel like I've bitten off more than I can chew too but when I really stop and watch my herd be goofy and play I know every minute was worth it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

A drenching syringe, good hoof clippers, and bleach are 3 things I don't do without!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Oops! They do get free-fed loose minerals. I just forgot to list it.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm glad I helped. You're not the only one who came to goats at a later age lol. I've always been proud of each and every grey hair on my head because I earned them darn it!
> We have a pallet paradise too  it's A great, cheap building material. I watched a video on YouTube on how to build a cattle panel hoop green house and adapted it to a goat house. Necessity encourages creativity...especially with goats.
> I guess the five Or six most important things with Raising goats is: (to me)
> 
> ...


A cattle-panel hoophouse goat shelter?? AWESOME! I'll add one to to 'The Honeymoon Suite'! Right now, since it's only used for the obvious and as other segregation requires, I've just got a tarp tent, there.
Proper feed - check
Shelter - check
Loose minerals free-choice - check
Selenium - in my cart
Cobalt - ?
Parasite control - this is how we lost the Nubians, even with watching their FAMACHAs, doing fecals, and getting the vet involved
Knowing your herd - they're the strangest, most neurotic, but loveable & (usually) super sweet livestock animals - getting to know their health is a bit harder...
Good goat knowledgeable vet - finally found one, a couple months ago - check
Not being afraid to ask for help, here - finally getting there, check
Well-stocked boo boo kit - check (I'm an herbalist, so make most of my own stuff - and it works)
Soooo... I guess I'm doing better than I thought. But, I think it might be a good idea to reach out and see if I can find some local goat folks, too. I have a friend, who was a huge help, when we were trying to save our little buckling, but our guys had a rather nasty falling out, that had left things very awkward for us ladies. Ugh. 
So, if a total stranger pulled into your drive, one day, and said, "I see you have goats! Wanna be my frenn?" How would you respond??


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> A drenching syringe, good hoof clippers, and bleach are 3 things I don't do without!


I can't do bleach, but yup - I have those things, as well as coat grooming supplies & clippers, because my babies are fiber/dairy, with the heavier emphasis on fiber.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks, I've always believed if life throws you bad apples.....make cider
> (Tastes better than lemonade and the alcohol from the fermentation never hurts  )
> 
> The list is basic but it's never failed me. I have to admit that sometimes I feel like I've bitten off more than I can chew too but when I really stop and watch my herd be goofy and play I know every minute was worth it.


Ha! Hubs actually has a batch of hard apple cider and ciser (apple mead) brewing, right now, lol.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

If you're into herbals, are you doing herbal dewormers, too?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@happybleats do you have suggestions for herbals for her, I'm out of my league in that department.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Land of Havilah parasite formula and have great results. I also use essential oils to booste t he herbs during critical times. LOH also have several amazing blends to cover everything from infection blend,rumen health to kidding success. A few herbs im never out of besides the dewormer blend her Back on Track, Herbamins as well as cayenne pepper, garlic, and Slippery elm. Once you are a client of Kristie from LOH, she offers free classes as well as advice for any particular issue. She is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@happybleats I believe there's a thread on here discussing herbals. Perhaps more than 1. Do you have a link to that? If not, I'll try to dig it up when I have a minute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes there are a few..I don't know the links off hand


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

We have a hoot-TON of one (starts with an L, long Latin name)growing, all over our property, so when it's available, we cut it, feed some fresh and bundle some up, for later. I add raw, unfiltered acv with mother into their water, too.
I make my own drawing salve, and will use that, if needed, for drawing out foreign objects, bug bites, or infection, and I make a healing salve for cuts, scrapes, etc.
As an eyewash for infections, foreign objects, etc, I keep eyebright, Chamomile, and calendula on hand, to make a soothing infusion.
A bit of Slippery Elm in a bit of water works amazingly, for digestive upset, as well as for both constipation and scours. I even found a recipe for homemade nutridrench I plan to try, but still have some regular stuff, right now.
Black oil Sunflower seed helps with skin and coat. My poor Kola's skin didn't like his first winter here, and his skin developed some dry, flakiness. It didn't leave him red or irritated, just flaky. So, I started adding the seeds, and the little booger LOVES them! So, that's his special treat, and his daughter, Calypso gets a little flaky, sometimes, too - so she gets a little bit, as needed.
I do my own hoof care, and brush-outs (instead of shearing - takes forever, but great for both bonding time and the best quality wool, with the least amount of necessary picking).
Honestly, I have a bit of 'white-coat-phobia', so I really do try to do everything myself and do it as organically and naturally as possible. That's why (besides just how I was raised) I get lost, sometimes, with all the supplements. The vet really only gets called in if there's no other way.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> We have a hoot-TON of one (starts with an L, long Latin name)growing, all over our property, so when it's available, we cut it, feed some fresh and bundle some up, for later. I add raw, unfiltered acv with mother into their water, too.
> I make my own drawing salve, and will use that, if needed, for drawing out foreign objects, bug bites, or infection, and I make a healing salve for cuts, scrapes, etc.
> As an eyewash for infections, foreign objects, etc, I keep eyebright, Chamomile, and calendula on hand, to make a soothing infusion.
> A bit of Slippery Elm in a bit of water works amazingly, for digestive upset, as well as for both constipation and scours. I even found a recipe for homemade nutridrench I plan to try, but still have some regular stuff, right now.
> ...


You might enjoy scrolling through this thread. https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/using-essential-oils-to-worm.188848/
There is another, longer thread about herbals, but I haven't managed to find it yet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh never mind! I just found the one I was looking for! https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads...q-a-for-beginners-and-the-experienced.172913/


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Oh never mind! I just found the one I was looking for! https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads...q-a-for-beginners-and-the-experienced.172913/


Thank you - for both!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Wow! I've spent a couple hours down that rabbit hole, and I'm not done. So much excellent information!! Thank you, THANK YOU!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So, is your doe pregnant? I just thought about her.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

The younger is not, sadly. Apparently, my king still needs to have 'the talk', with the younger, lol. But, my queen is pregnant, and due in mid May - again. That's when she kidder, last year, and rejected the most adorable little silvery- white, blue-eyed buckling, you can imagine.( He didn't make it.) 
I'm about to put the younger pair together, and try again. Nigoras cycle monthly, so they can breed year 'round. A pregnancy now would still result in a warm weather kidding. It would be her first - if they can figure out the details, lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Last year, my elder Nigora doe, Marley delivered a sweet, beautiful buckling, on mother's day. She rejected him, and despite my best efforts, he only lived 2 1/2days. I'd brought him into our bed, to keep him warm, didn't sleep more than 2hrs at a time, until that Wednesday, trying to keep him fed and hubs was getting attached, hard and fast - and then, he was gone. We were crushed, both of us crying for days.
> 
> Marley's daughter was exposed, from 10/29/2020 to 11/11/2020 to our younger buck, Bacchus(Bakkie). So they were together for 2weeks, and several times, we noticed drippage from her as well as a definite debris mess over her back. I plan to start watching her in mid-March. IF she's actually pregnant (she has been seen wiggling her tail and flirting with Kola!), she's a first freshener, and this will only be my 2nd attempt, so I'm truly nervous. To the point that I waited a month, before putting Calypso's parents (Marley & Kola - the goofy buck in my profile pic) back together, just to give myself some breathing room, between them. I forgot to write down the date they were put together, but I separated them on 1/2/21.
> 
> ...


This part "He doesn't want to even try, again " that right there..That was me after losing 22 goats..Its hard it really is...But out of all that sparked something deep down inside of me a passion that id never felt before. And it was out of all that I new i could never let that happen again. It made me feel as though I had to make up for losing them that I owe success to them and now..after 3 years of heartache I made it happen Im not saying nothing bad ever happen case it does! it happens to the best of us! but im saying dont give up! Even when you feel like it.. don't! I'm really sorry yall have so much heartache i really am. And hope yall have the best of luck from her on out! Know yall are not alone and if you ever need anything let me know!!!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Last year, my elder Nigora doe, Marley delivered a sweet, beautiful buckling, on mother's day. She rejected him, and despite my best efforts, he only lived 2 1/2days. I'd brought him into our bed, to keep him warm, didn't sleep more than 2hrs at a time, until that Wednesday, trying to keep him fed and hubs was getting attached, hard and fast - and then, he was gone. We were crushed, both of us crying for days.
> 
> Marley's daughter was exposed, from 10/29/2020 to 11/11/2020 to our younger buck, Bacchus(Bakkie). So they were together for 2weeks, and several times, we noticed drippage from her as well as a definite debris mess over her back. I plan to start watching her in mid-March. IF she's actually pregnant (she has been seen wiggling her tail and flirting with Kola!), she's a first freshener, and this will only be my 2nd attempt, so I'm truly nervous. To the point that I waited a month, before putting Calypso's parents (Marley & Kola - the goofy buck in my profile pic) back together, just to give myself some breathing room, between them. I forgot to write down the date they were put together, but I separated them on 1/2/21.
> 
> ...


Id set and ask myself if it was worth it..and all i could think about was all my babies before id lost them....My sister asked me once "Why don't you stop trying?" Why did i not stop trying? Because i owed it to my babies to my little angels! I could never go on knowing i lost them and never tried again!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> The younger is not, sadly. Apparently, my king still needs to have 'the talk', with the younger, lol. But, my queen is pregnant, and due in mid May - again. That's when she kidder, last year, and rejected the most adorable little silvery- white, blue-eyed buckling, you can imagine.( He didn't make it.)
> I'm about to put the younger pair together, and try again. Nigoras cycle monthly, so they can breed year 'round. A pregnancy now would still result in a warm weather kidding. It would be her first - if they can figure out the details, lol.


Thanks for the update! Good luck!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you! Fingers are crossed for mama to have a couple doelings!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> The younger is not, sadly. Apparently, my king still needs to have 'the talk', with the younger, lol. But, my queen is pregnant, and due in mid May - again. That's when she kidder, last year, and rejected the most adorable little silvery- white, blue-eyed buckling, you can imagine.( He didn't make it.)
> I'm about to put the younger pair together, and try again. Nigoras cycle monthly, so they can breed year 'round. A pregnancy now would still result in a warm weather kidding. It would be her first - if they can figure out the details, lol.


I hope everything goes well this time around! You're due for an easy kidding!
I have a doe kidding in May, too, so we may be doing baby watch together.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi..one thing about black sunflower seeds. If fed too often or too much they build up in yhe rumen and can cause scouring in your goat. I studied Natural medicine in humans. The nain draw back is natural immunity once the depletion has bern supplied. Humans can discuss this, goats only show deficient in the area youve been treating. When actually their system is overwhelmed. So with any meds natural or non natural. You need a 30 day break to allow the body to reassess the deficincy or need for any thing. 
And fecals really are required useing natural methods or non matural methods. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks! I didn't know, but suspected something like that as a possibility. Mine only get the seeds, when it seems appropriate - or as an occasional treat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is your mama-to-be? It is getting closer! Do we get to see pictures? Thanks!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

We really ARE getting closer! She's beginning to bag-up, a bit, though still very soft, and isn't rough housing quite as much as her hilarious daughter & hubby. I'm checking on her daily, and watching close, every time I walk out the door, or look out the kitchen window, because last year, she kidded about 2 weeks earlier than expected. I have a lot of gardening to do, today, so will be outside, and should be able to get some pics. They have been blowing coat, and I'm trying to catch it, so I might even be getting her up on the stanchion for a more thorough check. I've begun collecting and prepping the baby kit, too. This time, I already have the colostrum replacer, feed tube, nutri-drench, a stack of towels, gloves, head lamp, a second thermometer backup... all added to the first aid/baby kit I started with. I'm planning on doing the thermometer battery checks... Y'know, I (intentionally) had my youngest baby at home, with a doctor/ midwife, and they gave me a 'baby kit', with a list of other stuff I needed to have on hand. I think my kidding kit is bigger, lol.

My mini herd has shrunk a bit more, and that's put me back on edge. We lost the younger buck to something he may have eaten when the bucks played Houdini one day. It seems we'd been lulled into a false sense of security, because the boys hadn't played 'prison escape' in months (there were a few things out, that he could easily have gotten into, including some deer feed that had gone moldy, that hubs hadn't cleaned up, yet.). He was a very sweet boy, and we adored & still grieve him, and it makes me sad that I'll never see what his babies would have been like. So, for the last 6 months, we've lost a critter every month - 5 were goats. It's a new month - and I'm nervous, again. 😪


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad, I am sorry.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your buck. That is hard.
Hugs to you.

Exciting about Marley getting closer! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

A few views of my _maybe_ 50lb little Nigora mama, due on the 13th, (supposedly) at the earliest. Last year, she kidded 2wks earlier than I expected, with a (full-sized at 2.75lb) adorable buckling. Marley lost both ears and the tip of her tail to the frostbite she got, the night of her birth. If she'd hold still, I'd get a shot of the odd shape of the tips of her ears. Her bag doesn't hang low, but it's easy to get hold of - when she doesn't sit or lay on my hands, when I try, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl getting frostbite, I am sorry to hear that.
She is a pretty girl despite that.

Happy kidding.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

She was born in Nebraska, I got her (and her then 6month old doeling, Calypso) just before her 2nd birthday. She's very sweet, and gives me kisses, often.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks so sweet.... good luck....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is such a sweet looking little thing! So fuzzy!
Thanks for the pictures!
Good luck with everything!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

She is fuzzy, lol. This is essentially guard hairs, after she blew her coat. This is her summer look. In winter, she looks like a sparkly, light-silver cloud, with legs. Her undercoat is very light, compared to her guard hairs. Here's one, from winter,,,


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> She is fuzzy, lol. This is essentially guard hairs, after she blew her coat. This is her summer look. In winter, she looks like a sparkly, light-silver cloud, with legs. Her undercoat is very light, compared to her guard hairs. Here's one, from winter,,,


She looks adorable in her winter outfit! Makes me want Nigoras!
So they loose their coat by shedding like other goats too?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Yup - and the fiber (dual purpose - dairy/fiber) is one of three types: mohair, cashmere, and the blend of the two, cashgora. I've only ever felt softer hair/fur/fiber on a rabbit. I'm learning how to process it, but Building the farm has taken priority, so now there are 2yrs worth of fiber from both girls, just sitting there. Staring at me, lol. Here's a closeup of her daughter's, pre-stripping... (oops - pics are on the phone, not the tablet. I'll include them in a minute.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

And, post-strip Calypso (Marley's daughter)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cool! I love your goats’ look!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh I'm so jealous of your fiber. I love spinning and fiber crafts. You are so lucky to have them. They are beautiful. 

I think Marley just looks like part Lamancha with her little ears. 😙


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you! I love my silly goats! They're very sweet, and have proven themselves very hardy, against weather and terrain other goats haven't stood up to, here. They play hard, and love sweetly. They're stinkers about escaping, but... they don't GO anywhere, lol. It's like they're just out to prove they're smarter than your average fence!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Do you use your bucks fiber as well?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh I'm so jealous of your fiber. I love spinning and fiber crafts. You are so lucky to have them. They are beautiful.
> 
> I think Marley just looks like part Lamancha with her little ears. 😙


Yup - she looks like it - but, when you touch and look closely, the poor, tough lil' critter's ears & tail have obvious scarring. It's actually a relief? Lamancha in her blood would negate her f1 Nigora status, as well as her daughter's f2 status. I'm trying to build the breed. So far, I'm struggling, and not making any progress, because my (gorgeous, unrelated) f2 buck died, before he could give us any offspring. He was a beautiful, creamy-white, with an incredibly soft, thick coat, and an even sweeter personality. It broke my heart. I was SOOOO looking forward to seeing what my F3s would be like.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Do you use your bucks fiber as well?


In theory? Since moving here, my f1 buck has struggled with his coat (is rough, and he's had some relatively minor skin issues that have just made his coat more trouble than I felt like dealing with, so I haven't been able to use it. I'm working on getting that figured out, this year, because he's a very flashy boy! The other buck I had died before he blew his coat, and though I tried, I couldn't bring myself to shear him, post-mortem. He wasn't even a year old, yet.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They are so flufffyyyy... like Chevani would say... "I just want to hug them". 
They are beautiful


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you! They're very affectionate, and love being petted, and snuggled, after they get to know you - or, you know - you bring them a treat, lol. Calypso will often sit on my lap, if I sit on the ground, with her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wih the skin and coat issues your buck sounds like my buck. Between mites, dandruff and pee/cologne.... I don’t save his wool. I use my other goats’ cashmere for insulation for the new chicken coop.
Bucks always seem to have more issues in that direction.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Ugh - I'm working on him. I gave them all ivermectin, a couple weeks ago, and I'm _hoping_ that if this skin issue of his is parasitic, that will help. I'm not a fan of meds, but will use them, if it's a last resort. 
I'll sometimes give him black oil sunflower seeds, but don't want to give them often enough to mess with his digestion. His first 2 year's wool was beautiful - his previous owner is a fiber artist, and showed it to me. But, by his 3rd spring, not so much - but he throws gorgeous babies. This year, I just let him blow coat, in the paddock. The birds, chipmunks and field mice have loved the provision. (I don't love the field mice, but they keep the hawks, eagles, owls, foxes, etc busy, and distracted from my chickens!)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Earliest expected delivery date, last Thursday. Latest expected delivery date, Thursday, the 27th. So far, she's only freshened 2x, each was a single, the first was a doeling (our hilarious, beloved Calypso), the 2nd was a beautiful little buckling, whom Marley rejected, and didn't make it. Marley is a Nigora - half Nigerian Dwarf, known for great milk, twins & triplets, and half Angora, known for incredible fiber and which typically throw singles or twins. She's been bagged up but soft, for a week, and starting to firm up, a bit. Taking bets for bragging rights - when, how many & what gender(s)??
(Side bet: will I be at work, getting ready to go to work, or trying to recover from work or fixing her mate's paddock [again], or recovering from that, when she kids, and will she love or reject it/them)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My bet is she will kid this Thursday with twin/doe twins.
She will pick the perfect moment.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> My bet is she will kid this Thursday with twin/doe twins.
> She will pick the perfect moment.


Ohhh, from your mouth to God's ear!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is so fuzzy! I am excited to see the babies!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm saying two little ones as well. A buckling first, doeling second. She's gonna draw this out as long as possible. I say she'll go at night too. Good luck! I can't wait to see some fuzzy wuzzys!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Monday, May 24th, a doeling, while you are at work, and she will love the newborn.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> She is so fuzzy! I am excited to see the babies!


She really is fuzzy! Lol! And that's after blowing her cashgora wool. I'm excited, too! So, you say babies? Plural? That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm saying two little ones as well. A buckling first, doeling second. She's gonna draw this out as long as possible. I say she'll go at night too. Good luck! I can't wait to see some fuzzy wuzzys!


Thank you! You guys are building my hopes for multiples! I just hope and pray whatever she has is strong, healthy, and loved by mama! Night works for me, and is normal for her, so far.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Monday, May 24th, a doeling, while you are at work, and she will love the newborn.


Monday would be perfect! I work Sundays and Wednesdays, although next month, Mondays might be added. But, I was thinking a Monday, Thursday, or Friday would be great, if she kids during the day, because I wouldn't have to miss work, and would have a day or two with them. The only night that would be rough would be a Saturday night, because Sundays are crazy at work, and I HIGHLY doubt I'll be going in, the morning after she kids. Cross your fingers for me, folks!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Doe code. We always forget the doe code


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

🤞


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Doe code. We always forget the doe code


Ummm... Huh?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

This is what @Tanya is referring to:








Doe's secret code of honor -- A Must read for all...


Doe's Secret Code of Honor The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors): 1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Ohhhh, nooooooo... LOL!! That's hilarious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Marley doing? Any signs yet?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm checking on her a couple times per day, now, and so far, it feels very much like she's laughing at me, lol. She give me this sardonic look - like, 'I KNOW you read The Doe Code. You still really expect me to do it on your schedule? Muuahahahaha!!!'

But, her udder is getting a bit firmer!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Muuahahahaha


🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh she has read the doe code too...... Goats can read too you know....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Marley?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is Marley the doe code reading goat?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

😜Still laughing at me, as she waddles her way over for petting and kisses. Here's all 3 of them, Kola in front, Marley to the left, and Calypso, photo bombing, in back😂. And another 'aerial' view of the girls. Calypso is a full grown, unproven girl, but it gives a great comparison for Marley's size. These were taken yesterday, and this morning, Marley is moving slower - her bag is getting firmer, and pushing her back legs apart, a bit. I have to work tomorrow, so I'm guessing she'll either go late tonight, or early, tomorrow, lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are cuties, all three of them! What happened to Kola’s mane? In your avatar he has a big wig.
I hope all goes well with Marley, hen she decides to kd!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Kola's pic in my avatar is with his winter coat. That was taken right after I got him, in mid November, of '19. He is SUCH a character! He's also become utterly impossible to contain, and as such, has become a truly free free-range goat! He has easy access to loads of fresh hay, loose minerals, all the forage he could possibly want, fresh clean water, and occasional gains, as well as shelter from both weather and predators - and happily greets us at the door, each morning, when we go out, with the dogs. He stays close to the house, so he can watch for us, but we're on 29 acres, in the woods, half a mile down a rough gravel road.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Kola's pic in my avatar is with his winter coat. That was taken right after I got him, in mid November, of '19. He is SUCH a character! He's also become utterly impossible to contain, and as such, has become a truly free free-range goat! He has easy access to loads of fresh hay, loose minerals, all the footage he could possibly want, fresh clean water, and occasional gains, as well as shelter from both weather and predators - and happily greets us at the door, each morning, when we go out, with the dogs. He stays closer to him p the house, so he can watch for us, but we're on 29 acres, in the woods, half a mile down a rough gravel road.


He truly knows how to live!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goat heaven.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well Marley? Is it time yet?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Her udder is starting to firm up quite a bit, but still not shiny(though I'm not sure with all that fur that I'll see 'shiny'), and her belly is bigger, so she's waddling slower, and is less... agile. I'd have to say she's not laughing anymore, and her thoughts are probably switching over to something more along the lines of, "You think YOU want to see what's in there? I'm done, I'm telling you! So. Very. DONE!!" She looks like I felt, in the last days of my pregnancies - uncomfortable, tired, and grumpy.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the update! I bet both of you are getting impatient now!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

So, this JUST happened...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yippee! Do you think she done? Has she passed the placenta?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you!! He's so INCREDIBLY cute! Almost all black, super curly, just a few tiny white spots, including a little blaze on his tummy, and gorgeous blue eyes. He's bright, active, alert, and healthy, and she is doting on him, like he's the best thing since bagged grain!


MellonFriend said:


> Yippee! Do you think she done? Has she passed the placenta?


This is the current back end...


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Right after I posted that, it dropped, and she's eating it. Does that mean she's done?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That should mean she's done! Congratulations!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Cool, thank you! I'll admit, I wish there had been another one or two, lol. But, I'm just so stinkin' RELIEVED!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Monday, May 24th, a doeling, while you are at work, and she will love the newborn.


Almost had it right, congratulations to both you and the doe on the birth of that cute little buckling.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

“Best thing since bagged grain.” Lol. I love it. 

So glad everything went well and you got a beautiful boy out of it. Congratulations!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Almost had it right, congratulations to both you and the doe on the birth of that cute little buckling.


Yup! The only thing that threw yours off was that I don't work Mondays - yet, lol. Nicely done!!



FizzyGoats said:


> “Best thing since bagged grain.” Lol. I love it.
> 
> So glad everything went well and you got a beautiful boy out of it. Congratulations!


Lol, glad you like it! Thank you!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Baby pix


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Look at the curly coat. So cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He's so adorable! 

Feel free to add him to the kidding tally thread.  2021 Kidding Tally


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a precious little boy!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

He scared me, this morning. I went out to check on him, and it looked like something had gotten to him - and left a patch of something just under his eye. So, (much to his dismay) I picked him up, too look - its a patch of brown, lol. Turns out my black buckling is a flashy boy, like his daddy. I'm looking forward to seeing how his color develops!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sweet!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How's mom and baby doing?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome! We need more pics..and update.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Our little man is doing great, growing like a weed! He's feisty, funny, sweet, and has springs in his feet, lol. Mama is doing great, too! I'm not sure when to start sharing milk with him, but figure I've got at least a few more weeks, before I'll be ready. I'm trying to decide on an apron. His 2yr old sister is outrageously jealous, and buttes him hard, every chance she gets, so we have to keep them separate, which is hard on them. We have 4 goats - 2 who must be together, and 2 who now have to be kept separate from each other as well as from the 2 that have to stay together. As soon as I finish modifying the one connecting fence, I'll be able to put mama and baby in one, and big sis in the adjacent one, at least during the day. Hopefully that will cut _some_ of their stress. 

(Pics in a few - they're on my phone)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Gah! All I've done are videos, and I can't get them to upload!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Glad they are doing well! Herd dynamics can be tricky sometimes.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

11 days old


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> 11 days old


Oh my goodness ! Such a cutie! looks like he has moonspots in that that photo!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

He does! And a white streak on his chubby little tummy, and frosted edges, on his ears. He's adorable and a spunky little stinker! When I take some (organic, dairy & strength boosting) pellets out to his mama, each afternoon, I pick him up, and love on him, and let him play a bit. He is far too busy, most afternoons, too want to snuggle, but quickly settles in, for a minute or two - tucking his face into my neck, and wrapping his front legs around it - before squirming to play, again, lol. But, if I don't pick him up, Marley doesn't get a second off peace, and he doesn't get any human socializing, at all.

Hubs won't have anything to do with him. His heart is still broken, over the fact that we lost 5 goats and a duck, in 6months, then another friend, lay month, and he's terrified that if he gets attached to this little one, something will happen to him. The thing is, at one point, I had to hand the little guy to him, at which point he turned away, brought him up to his own face, and his voice cracked, as he told him, "I can't fall in love with you, because I don't want you to die." If any of you pray, please pray for healing, for John's broken heart?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry about your husband. That's really sad. Hopefully time and no more losses will help him learn to love them again.

Your little baby boy is so ridiculously cute! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

No name, yet. I usually let them tell me their names. But, since I'm looking to get this little one recorded, then rehomed, I'm not quite sure what to do about names & numbers. The rest of this little family have both. If I were to keep him, I'd have to wether him, and if his fiber turns out to be the same, incredibly soft, luxurious fiber as his sister's, it would be very sad not to let him move along to another Nigora breed loving home, to advance the breed. As soft and thick-coated as he already is, I'm relatively sure it will go that way. 
So, for a recorded buckling, in effort to abandon the breed to registerable status...
Dam is Marley
Sire is Koko Kola
Sister is Calypso
What name might you give a buckling with his coloring/ markings, that would go with the others?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hmm... those are some pretty unrelated names. What about Atlas? That goes with Calypso in mythology. Pepsy (Pepsi) Kola to match his sire?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

"Marko" a blending of Mar*ley and Ko*ka Ko*la


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> He does! And a white streak on his chubby little tummy, and frosted edges, on his ears. He's adorable and a spunky little stinker! When I take some (organic, dairy & strength boosting) pellets out to his mama, each afternoon, I pick him up, and love on him, and let him play a bit. He is far too busy, most afternoons, too want to snuggle, but quickly settles in, for a minute or two - tucking his face into my neck, and wrapping his front legs around it - before squirming to play, again, lol. But, if I don't pick him up, Marley doesn't get a second off peace, and he doesn't get any human socializing, at all.
> 
> Hubs won't have anything to do with him. His heart is still broken, over the fact that we lost 5 goats and a duck, in 6months, then another friend, lay month, and he's terrified that if he gets attached to this little one, something will happen to him. The thing is, at one point, I had to hand the little guy to him, at which point he turned away, brought him up to his own face, and his voice cracked, as he told him, "I can't fall in love with you, because I don't want you to die." If any of you pray, please pray for healing, for John's broken heart?


I sure will pray for your husband!



hmm for the names, I went for soda inspired names like his sire!
Squirt
Dew/Dewy
Kona

I also like @MellonFriend ’s pick of Pepsy Kola !


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

See, I thought they all kinda blended in a Jamaican sort of flavor... Marley & Calypso, particularly. But, doesn't the cola bean also come from somewhere around Central America, too?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> See, I thought they all kinda blended in a Jamaican sort of flavor... Marley & Calypso, particularly. But, doesn't the cola bean also come from somewhere around Central America, too?


Kola nuts are actually from Africa. 

You could name him Bob Marley. He was Jamaican.😄


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

That's where my life of thought was going, but... not Bob, lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah, I really didn't think Bob fit.😜


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

Ziggy Moon. Bob Marley's son is Ziggy - and it means victorious. Moon, for the moon spots, and I think it sound great with Ziggy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah! That fits! I love it.🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

